# Worst toy you have ever seen or had?



## tobi! (Nov 8, 2014)

This toy is called a magic wand. Behind the wand cover is a wrist-slitting demon. Very educational. 
AVAILABLE IN STORES NOW!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

These are terrifying for girls... Ive seen them in all department/ discount department stores...


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2014)

I mean, what...


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 8, 2014)

The stuff of nightmares.


----------



## azukitan (Nov 8, 2014)

http://listverse.com/2011/01/07/top-10-bizarre-toys-for-kids/


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 8, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> View attachment 73795
> The stuff of nightmares.



im definitely gonna agree with this one since i threw mine out my window


----------



## Aradai (Nov 8, 2014)

any knock-off toys because those just scream "dissapointment"


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 8, 2014)

Any bootleg material is just nightmare fuel.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## azukitan (Nov 8, 2014)

Tessie said:


>



WRONG IN SO MANY WAYS @W@


----------



## Aradai (Nov 8, 2014)

Tessie said:


> [img][/img]



MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 8, 2014)

Tessie said:


> -censored because wut-



Oh god, is that real?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 8, 2014)

Tessie said:


>



no wait i think this one wins jesus goddamn christ what the actual ****


----------



## Saylor (Nov 8, 2014)

Tessie said:


>


Omfg why


----------



## Radda (Nov 8, 2014)

Aren't you all overreacting on that?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 8, 2014)

This is just-
When I saw the commercial for this thing on tv I was just thinking "what the serious ****, that toy's gonna fall off when the kid's swinging on it and people walking through that doorway are gonna get hit in the head"


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 8, 2014)

*YOU GET TO HARASS A ELMO*


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

lookyhooky said:


> This is just-
> When I saw the commercial for this thing on tv I was just thinking "what the serious ****, that toy's gonna fall off when the kid's swinging on it and people walking through that doorway are gonna get hit in the head"



I thought the same thing xD. You'd think the makers would notice the kind of trouble they could get into.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 8, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> I thought I same thing xD. You'd think the makers would notice the kind of trouble they could get into.



I can't believe I'm not the only one who saw the infomercial for that XD The people who make these kinds of toys think that every family is gonna be like the ones in their commercials!


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

Uh no words


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 8, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> *YOU GET TO HARASS A ELMO*




This is another reason why this is the worst toy ever.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 8, 2014)

I used to have one of these. I think my sister stole it.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 8, 2014)

Norski said:


> View attachment 73810
> I used to have one of these. I think my sister stole it.



i..,,, dude,,,omfg im laughing jesus


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 8, 2014)

Tessie said:


>



Omfg I'm laughing so hard


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

Norski said:


> View attachment 73810
> I used to have one of these. I think my sister stole it.








this one is much better


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 8, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> *YOU GET TO HARASS A ELMO*



Am I the only one who thought of "Stop touching Me Elmo" when I saw your post? lol


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 8, 2014)

Norski said:


> View attachment 73810
> I used to have one of these. I think my sister stole it.



omg no i used to love aquapets omg i'm just noticing this


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 8, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> Uh no words



This coulda been a cute gag gift but nah they had to target it to kids, disgusting.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> View attachment 73810
> I used to have one of these. I think my sister stole it.



ok you know whattt





I thought you straight up posted a ...its been real imma go omg


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 8, 2014)

Norski said:


> View attachment 73810
> I used to have one of these. I think my sister stole it.



omg
im dying of laughter here


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 8, 2014)

lookyhooky said:


> Am I the only one who thought of "Stop touching Me Elmo" when I saw your post? lol



Maybe maybe not


----------



## tobi! (Nov 8, 2014)

Tessie said:


>


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

Norski said:


> View attachment 73840



oh gawd so scary and stuff


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2014)

http://www.target.com/p/furreal-fri...y/-/A-14524953#prodSlot=medium_1_2&term=kitty

THIS THING IN THE TOY DEPARTMENT WILL NOT SHUT UP.


----------



## Radda (Nov 8, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> *YOU GET TO HARASS A ELMO*



More elmo toys.

Hopefully I don't offend anyone -n-.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 8, 2014)

Spoiler: what i had






my uncle bought me this when i was seven and i would play with it all the time.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> im definitely gonna agree with this one since i threw mine out my window



Mine started screaming non-stop out of the blue, we had to throw it in a closet and wait for it to die.

I personally love the "Oozinator"...


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Norski said:


> um...I don't want to offend people so this is censored as well


THERE'S ANOTHER ONE?!

WHAT IS THIS AND WHO MADE THESE?


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

bump


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> View attachment 73795
> The stuff of nightmares.



Oh sweet potatoes I had a pink Furbee when I was a kid. Yes they are creepy af.

Well these freaking "Bratz" dolls. The heck even.

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> Uh no words



... what the hell..for small kids you gotta be kidding me


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 9, 2014)

You want the worst I've seen? A teenage pregnant Barbie doll. Just... no.



Spoiler: No, really













Because making it clear that Barbie was married makes it all better (sarcasm).


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> You want the worst I've seen? A teenage pregnant Barbie doll. Just... no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



at least she's married hahaha


----------



## Coach (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 9, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Maybe maybe not



 "You get to harass an elmo"







- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


>


If that bootleg wtf
 This is giving me more nightmares than seeing the old vice-principal in a tank top at school.. *shudders*


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Coach (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, that misty toy is bootleg. (Thankfully) <.<


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

what the ****


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Norski said:


> View attachment 73945



that...hole. must..unsee.

seriously is this even a "child" toy for real and not an adult one?


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

bump


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

bump


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

this guard at my old elementary school had a dirty "toy"
it was on her keychain
AT AN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL


----------



## tobi! (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 10, 2014)

This one makes me laugh every time. Oh, Tarzan.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 10, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> You want the worst I've seen? A teenage pregnant Barbie doll. Just... no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but she found that really trendy diaper bag.

Screw that mean old nurse at the clinic! We've got a snazzy diaper bag!


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a story for you. My brother grew up when these monstrosities were popular, and once on a very long, very... very long car trip across the American west from Texas to California, my parents decided to give my brother THIS TOY. They didn't test it. They just though "oh how cute" and from the back of our rental 20 MINUTES after my 3 year old brother opened this demon monster toy... I told my mother just WHAT it sounded like what was being said said (In a low whisper because my step-dad would have killed me). After we listened about 6 times through, my mother took the toy away.



Spoiler: MAY CONTAIN A CUSS WORD, YOU DECIDE











I also hate talking toys so.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 10, 2014)

ILMAO.This topic is hilarious.

I bought a couple of giant Brat baby dolls at a yardsale for the kids.They were in great shape and only a quarter each.The kids wont leave their butts alone.Why are these babies wearing a super short skirt with black lacy thong diapers? I was in a hurry when i bought them.I was discusted when i had time to really look at them.I got rid of them because the boys just wouldn't stop messing with their butts.lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 10, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> im definitely gonna agree with this one since i threw mine out my window


Funny story. Back in the 90s when one of my friends had these, she throw it out her window as well but it got stuck in a tree or somewhere midway on the house. At night, you could it making noises that gave her nightmares as a kid. Every kid had one of these, even me, WHY, WHY DID THEY GIVE THESE THINGS BACK?!??!?


----------



## tobi! (Nov 10, 2014)

idk, bootleg is pretty bad


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

That ET finger thing.. no..no

And not to mention Teletubbies, creeps me out so hard.


----------



## Goth (Nov 15, 2014)

bump


----------



## tobi! (Nov 15, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> bump



Oh, you bring it back, hm?



Spoiler: WARNING


----------



## CR33P (Nov 15, 2014)

Norski said:


> View attachment 74055


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 15, 2014)

A real doll...*cringes*


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 15, 2014)

Norski said:


> View attachment 73945



NOOOOO


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 15, 2014)

Lol this topic I wildly inappropriate ... 

This toy ruined the Lion King forever for me..


----------



## tobi! (Nov 15, 2014)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Lol this topic I wildly inappropriate ...
> 
> This toy ruined the Lion King forever for me..



_it means no worries_

you can hakuna my tatas


----------



## tobi! (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Mayannaise (Nov 24, 2014)

I used to own a whole set of counterfeit MLP toys when I was like 5 or 6. The paint from the eyes would come off into the mane..


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 24, 2014)

I saw this toy on the internet that's a doll of a pregnant baby and it comes with a pregnant fetus...


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## Caius (Jan 10, 2015)

When I was a kid furbies had just taken off and were probably the coolest things I'd ever seen. (I had 9 with the batteries in. You can tell I lived a childhood of solitude) 

Nah, furbies weren't that bad. Back when I was 7 I saw gremlins and lemme tell you, I fell in love with Gizmo. I wanted one. _I had to have one._ They made a line of them in the furby mentality and everything.






Let me tell you they weren't kidding when they said don't get it wet. He got sprayed with the hose from the sink by my mom for scaring the hell out of her. I had nightmares for months.


----------



## loreiid (Jan 10, 2015)

omg all of these are so gr8...and terrible because just, why.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 10, 2015)

Dont have a picture, but my sister got a cute bunny light-thing from one of those pizzahut machines.  Upon looking closer, the ears say "DONG LOVER" It's yellow and the light is between it's legs


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 10, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> When I was a kid furbies had just taken off and were probably the coolest things I'd ever seen. (I had 9 with the batteries in. You can tell I lived a childhood of solitude)
> 
> Nah, furbies weren't that bad. Back when I was 7 I saw gremlins and lemme tell you, I fell in love with Gizmo. I wanted one. _I had to have one._ They made a line of them in the furby mentality and everything.
> 
> ...



Oh Gawd did he come alive and start messing with your utensils?!?!?

But really that movie didn't scare me nearly as much furbies. I had one as kid and it would go off at night when no one touched it.


----------



## Caius (Jan 10, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Oh Gawd did he come alive and start messing with your utensils?!?!?
> 
> But really that movie didn't scare me nearly as much furbies. I had one as kid and it would go off at night when no one touched it.



Well it kind of short circuited and started screaming.


----------



## Royce (Jan 10, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> When I was a kid furbies had just taken off and were probably the coolest things I'd ever seen. (I had 9 with the batteries in. You can tell I lived a childhood of solitude)
> 
> Nah, furbies weren't that bad. Back when I was 7 I saw gremlins and lemme tell you, I fell in love with Gizmo. I wanted one. _I had to have one._ They made a line of them in the furby mentality and everything.
> 
> ...


OMG I LUV 90'S FURBIES :3 OR FAKE ONES LOL.


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

Royce said:


> OMG I LUV 90'S FURBIES :3 OR FAKE ONES LOL.



that furby was made in early 2000 or 2001

I forget which


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 10, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Oh Gawd did he come alive and start messing with your utensils?!?!?
> 
> But really that movie didn't scare me nearly as much furbies. I had one as kid and it would go off at night when no one touched it.



My brother had a witch Furby that used to go off at night, along with this talking bear that would say things like "hug me" and "play with me". It used to scare the hell out of me.


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 10, 2015)

This thread has made my night omfg, sadly I don't have any stories of kid toys that I've owned that could go with this post lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

I had pink furby.. creepy **** but I was damn proud saving up for one since they were 70 bucks back then lol


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 11, 2015)

Tessie said:


>







idk if this is appropriate but yknow



lookyhooky said:


> This is just-
> When I saw the commercial for this thing on tv I was just thinking "what the serious ****, that toy's gonna fall off when the kid's swinging on it and people walking through that doorway are gonna get hit in the head"



why am i laughing so much ofkmg



Norski said:


> Spoiler: what i had
> 
> 
> 
> ...



free him


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 11, 2015)

Mighty Beanz. So worthless.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 11, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Mighty Beanz. So worthless.



i used to love these as a kid


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 11, 2015)

saylah mun




The bootleg **** you find is hilarious.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 11, 2015)

I think those Bratz dolls are pretty god-awful ._.


----------



## Songbird (Jan 11, 2015)

There was this obvious knockoff of my little pony equestria girls rainbow rocks. It was a karaoke machine, the logo had the EXACT same shape and colors, the characters had the same unrealistic proportions, the characters that they kept (only 4 got to stay so it wouldn't look suspicious. :/ ) had VERY SLIGHT color alterations. Worst toy ever. Why? Because even a LITTLE kid would have gotten that! I might have said something that's often bad in knockoffs like mouths or eyes, but those WERE EXACTLY THE SAME.... Promise to upload a pic when I find a good one! (I saw one but didn't save it)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Songbird said:


> There was this obvious knockoff of my little pony equestria girls rainbow rocks. It was a karaoke machine, the logo had the EXACT same shape and colors, the characters had the same unrealistic proportions, the characters that they kept (only 4 got to stay so it wouldn't look suspicious. :/ ) had VERY SLIGHT color alterations. Worst toy ever. Why? Because even a LITTLE kid would have gotten that! I might have said something that's often bad in knockoffs like mouths or eyes, but those WERE EXACTLY THE SAME.... Promise to upload a pic when I find a good one! (I saw one but didn't save it)



Alright me, I found one for you!


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 11, 2015)

Songbird said:


> View attachment 80503


It's beautiful, the most amazing thing I've ever saw.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

the..hell oh god that mic and guitar....        


dies


----------



## Cuppycakez (Jan 12, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I saw this toy on the internet that's a doll of a pregnant baby and it comes with a pregnant fetus...



 The second picture here? 
The best part? THE BABY'S BABY HAS A BABY TOO!! 3 BABIES IN ONE BOX! Like how is there a baby..in a baby....SO CONFUSED IS THE BABY A CANNIBAL


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

Cuppycakez said:


> The second picture here?
> The best part? THE BABY'S BABY HAS A BABY TOO!! 3 BABIES IN ONE BOX! Like how is there a baby..in a baby....SO CONFUSED IS THE BABY A CANNIBAL



wow.. they seriously allowed production of the concentration camp.. the hell

but yeah most of those toys you listed there are creepy as ****


----------



## FancyThat (Jan 13, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> When I was a kid furbies had just taken off and were probably the coolest things I'd ever seen. (I had 9 with the batteries in. You can tell I lived a childhood of solitude)
> 
> Nah, furbies weren't that bad. Back when I was 7 I saw gremlins and lemme tell you, I fell in love with Gizmo. I wanted one. _I had to have one._ They made a line of them in the furby mentality and everything.
> 
> ...



I had one of these Gizmo's when I was a kid , unfortunately mine developed a really bad chemical smell, very overpowering. No idea why and the batteries were fine, I just got rid of it in the end. I had a furbie as well, grey leopard print and pink .


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 13, 2015)

I normally hate toys that talk or make sounds. However, I loved my Furby! I still have a MIB pink one.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 13, 2015)

..........never mind, wrong thread...again XP


----------



## oreo (Jan 16, 2015)

My aunt bought 4 Betty Spaghetti dolls on my eighth birthday. I thought they were so cool. 
Now that I'm too old to play with them, I gave the dolls to my younger sister but she refuses to play with them. x)
I also loved Polly Pocket!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

milkbae said:


> My aunt bought 4 Betty Spaghetti dolls on my eighth birthday. I thought they were so cool.
> Now that I'm too old to play with them, I gave the dolls to my younger sister but she refuses to play with them. x)
> I also loved Polly Pocket!



Ahah, omg Betty dolls I had these too. I loved their hair though.

Polly pocket were pretty cool. I remember having this.. watering can thing with turtles lol


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 16, 2015)

Songbird said:


>


This knock off is the best.
dat rainbow dash coloured rarity tho
"hI IM RAINBOW DASH lETS DRESS IN STYLE"


----------



## Druddigon (Jan 16, 2015)

A+ for the laughs I had, the worst I seen have been bootleg toys. They don't even try at all to hide it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Rainbow pony music dolls lol. I love bootlegs they are so.. bad.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 19, 2015)

Songbird said:


> View attachment 80503



Let's call this Eblestria Gals. Here's Pinklight Sparkpie, Raridash, Bluejack, and Twibow Dash. Technically, it's called My Musical Star [wut]'n'Roll Style, but let's just keep its gag name of Eblestria Gals.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 19, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I normally hate toys that talk or make sounds. However, I loved my Furby! I still have a MIB pink one.



Most talking toys sound really cheesy. xD


----------



## oath2order (Jan 19, 2015)

OH I DON'T KNOW IF I SHARED THIS.

Target sells this.




			
				Target said:
			
		

> The Moxie Girlz are living in a fun, fantasy world, complete with their very own whimsical pets! Includes Moxie Girlz doll with her own whimsical fashion and fantasy pet. *Pet really poops each unique to each pet!* Avery has a pet koala who poops jewels! Lexa has a pet bunny who poops glitter! Kellan has a pet unicorn who poops rainbows! Age Grade: 3+ years


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 19, 2015)

Songbird said:


> Alright me, I found one for you!
> 
> View attachment 80503



the eyes are bothering me soooooo muchhhh


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 19, 2015)

McDonald's toys. Period.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Spoiler: yerr


----------



## Miss Vanian (Jan 19, 2015)

i lived with my grandmother the first 5 years of my life, and ever since i could remember we had a doll that sat on a very high shelf in my room. when i was 5, it started making weird creaky piano type noises??? the entire 5 years we had it we had no idea it made noises and it freaked us out so we left it on the curb for someone else to pick it up. scared the crap outta me and now i have a weird phobia of dolls.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 19, 2015)

You mean Ver Bost?


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 19, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Let's call this Eblestria Gals. Here's Pinklight Sparkpie, Raridash, Bluejack, and Twibow Dash. Technically, it's called My Musical Star [wut]'n'Roll Style, but let's just keep its gag name of Eblestria Gals.



Their eyes, THEIR EYES ARE SO FREAKIN WEIRD


----------



## tobi! (Jan 19, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> Their eyes, THEIR EYES ARE SO FREAKIN WEIRD



hey! love and tolerance, aight?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 19, 2015)

Eblestria Gals oh my god 


Norski said:


> hey! love and tolerance, aight?


yes pls love and tolerate the eyes, ok they aren't THAT bad.

i really wanna make one my avatar someday omg



oath2order said:


> OH I DON'T KNOW IF I SHARED THIS.
> 
> Target sells this.


The "I poop RAINBOWS" one im cryin


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

Pet..poo dolls.. what even

And well pretty any doll or such that talk. Seriously they are just creepy ._.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I remember a store here carrying some kind of.. "cute" Sailor Moon figures with really ugly head. I don't think it's bootlegs but they are ugly


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 23, 2015)

Fun Heddy Lovely Demondonkey, anyone?


----------

